# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  آیا با تغییر رشته موافقین ؟

## Orwell

سلام دوستان
میخواستم یه مشورتی بکنم
من امسال زده به کلم ریاضی کنکور بدم ! به چند دلیل.
اول اینکه خیلی بعید میدونم بخاطر معدل پایینم ( 15.65 ) دندونپزشکی بیارم.
دوم اینکه اگه قرار باشه یه رشته لیسانسی بخونم بنظرم لیسانسیای ریاضی بهترن و کار بیشتر دارن.
و سومین مورد اینکه قبول شدن تو ریاضی کلا اسونتره ! من وقتی درصدهای رتبه های بین 1000 تا 2000 منطقه 2 ریاضی رو دیدم دهنم چسبید به میز کامپیوترم.

عمومی و شیمی و فیزیک که هیچی چون با تجربی یکسانه ( حالا مثلا یه حرکت پرتابی و ترمودینامیک اضافه تر ریاضیا که بجایی نمیرسه )

واسه ریاضی باید حسابان و هندسه تحلیلی و ریاضیات گسسته و چی دیگه بخونم ؟
میشه بگین از هرکدوم بهترین منبع چیه ؟ 
ایا میشه بدون معلم خودم بخونم ؟
ضمنا یه درصد خوبی هم میخوام واسه ریاضی.

پیشاپیش مرسی از لطف دوستان

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام دوستان
> میخواستم یه مشورتی بکنم
> من امسال زده به کلم ریاضی کنکور بدم ! به چند دلیل.
> اول اینکه خیلی بعید میدونم بخاطر معدل پایینم ( 15.65 ) دندونپزشکی بیارم.
> دوم اینکه اگه قرار باشه یه رشته لیسانسی بخونم بنظرم لیسانسیای ریاضی بهترن و کار بیشتر دارن.
> و سومین مورد اینکه قبول شدن تو ریاضی کلا اسونتره ! من وقتی درصدهای رتبه های بین 1000 تا 2000 منطقه 2 ریاضی رو دیدم دهنم چسبید به میز کامپیوترم.
> 
> عمومی و شیمی و فیزیک که هیچی چون با تجربی یکسانه ( حالا مثلا یه حرکت پرتابی و ترمودینامیک اضافه تر ریاضیا که بجایی نمیرسه )
> 
> ...


سلام

شما علی رغم معدل معمولی و نه چندان پایین می تونین هنوز امیدوار باشین ...... چون حتی اگه دندان هم نیاوردین می تونین به رشته های خوب فیزیوتراپی و پرستاری برین

که بازار کارشون از اکثر رشته های مهندسی بهتره ....... بازم مشورت کنین ولی اگه من بودم با تلاش بیشتر سعی می کردم رشته های خوب رو در رشته تجربی قبول بشم

----------


## Takfir

توی هر رشته ای مهم ترین معیار علاقس! حتی اگه شما به پزشکی یا دندون تهران هم برسید و میلیون ها در امد داشته باشین! ولی اگه از شغلتون راضی نباشین احساس خوشبختی نمیکنین! و کاری که میکنین با اکراه انجام میدین!

ولی اگه کاری که انجام میدین حقوقشم کم باشه! ولی از کارتون راضی باشین! احساس خوشبختی میکنین! و روحتون ارضا میشه

----------


## Orwell

متاسفانه من اصلا علاقه ای به رشته پرستاری ندارم. رشته هایی مثه عمران یا معماری رو بیشتر از رشته های مهندسی تجربی مثه ژنتیک و ... دوست دارم.

درمورد منابع هم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## شاینا

منم سوال دارم 
رشته روانشناسی مد نظرم بود 
راهنمایی ومشاوره قبول شدم (علوم تربیتی )
به نظرتون رشته م خوبه یا عوض کنم ؟
البته مشابه هستن

----------


## Takfir

> منم سوال دارم 
> رشته روانشناسی مد نظرم بود 
> راهنمایی ومشاوره قبول شدم (علوم تربیتی )
> به نظرتون رشته م خوبه یا عوض کنم ؟
> البته مشابه هستن


خوب هر دوش در یک رِنج نیستن مسلما! توی روان شناسی میتونین کار علوم تربیتی رو بکنین ولی توی علوم تربیتی نه!

توی درساشم فرق دارن!

توی روان شناسی میشه مطب زد دکتر شد! ولی تو علوم تربیتی مرکز مشاوره میشه زد!

اگه میتونین برین روان شناسی!

----------


## پویا دقتی

> متاسفانه من اصلا علاقه ای به رشته پرستاری ندارم. رشته هایی مثه عمران یا معماری رو بیشتر از رشته های مهندسی تجربی مثه ژنتیک و ... دوست دارم.
> 
> درمورد منابع هم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.



خب اگه علاقتون به این رشته هاست که همون طور که فرمودین بهتره در رشته ریاضی کنکور بدین

یکم اگه تو انجمن سرچ کنین منابع مناسب برای رشته ریاضی رو پیدا می کنین

----------


## nikra

امسال البته درصد ها کشیده پایین در مقایسه با سال های قبل یه رنج رتبه مثلا 1000تا 2000 سال های پیش درصد ها خیلی بیشتر از الان بوده به خصوص ریاضی و شیمی اما فیزیک تیپ سوالاش انچنان تغییر نمیکنه حتی تو رشته ریاضی 
امسال وضعیت قبولی های روزانه رشته ریاضی خیلی بد شده بود اکثر بچه ها وقتی دیدن چی قبول شدن شوکه شدن!حواستون باشه ممکنه سال دیگه بدتر شه 
 رشته های کارشناسی تجربی وضعیت شغلی واستخدام بهتری دارن ولی حداقل برای من که کار کردن تو محیط بیمارستان زجر اوره!

----------


## شاینا

آقای پویا میشه شما هم نظرتون رو بگین ؟

----------


## Orwell

> امسال البته درصد ها کشیده پایین در مقایسه با سال های قبل یه رنج رتبه مثلا 1000تا 2000 سال های پیش درصد ها خیلی بیشتر از الان بوده به خصوص ریاضی و شیمی اما فیزیک تیپ سوالاش انچنان تغییر نمیکنه حتی تو رشته ریاضی 
> امسال وضعیت قبولی های روزانه رشته ریاضی خیلی بد شده بود اکثر بچه ها وقتی دیدن چی قبول شدن شوکه شدن!حواستون باشه ممکنه سال دیگه بدتر شه 
>  رشته های کارشناسی تجربی وضعیت شغلی واستخدام بهتری دارن ولی حداقل برای من که کار کردن تو محیط بیمارستان زجر اوره!


من با جمله اخرتون چندان موافق نیستم.

آخه تجربی رشته های مهندسیش بازار کار خوبی ندارن. آخه کار داریم تا کار. یکی ماهی 200 هزار تومن میگیره یکیم ماهی 200 میلیون. هردوتاشون دارن کار میکنن ولی این کجا و ان کجا.

به قول شاعر فلفل هندو سیاه و خال مه رویان سیاه اما این کجا و آن کجا :yahoo (4):

----------


## پویا دقتی

> آقای پویا میشه شما هم نظرتون رو بگین ؟


سلام

حقیقتش هر دو رشته زمینه پیشرفت دارن ولی خب رشته علوم تربیتی محدود تره و اگه شما یک روانشناس خوب بشین زمینه کاری براتون بیشتره

به هر حال اگه الان می تونین تغییر بدین روانشناسی یه مقدار بهتره اگر هم نشد می تونین لیسانس رو علوم تربیتی بگیرین و برای ارشد به روانشناسی برین

----------


## nikra

> من با جمله اخرتون چندان موافق نیستم.
> 
> آخه تجربی رشته های مهندسیش بازار کار خوبی ندارن. آخه کار داریم تا کار. یکی ماهی 200 هزار تومن میگیره یکیم ماهی 200 میلیون. هردوتاشون دارن کار میکنن ولی این کجا و ان کجا.
> 
> به قول شاعر فلفل هندو سیاه و خال مه رویان سیاه اما این کجا و آن کجا :yahoo (4):


من بیشتر منظورم پیرا پزشکیا بود قطعا رشته های مهندسی تجربی مثل کشاورزی و منابع طبیعی و... وضعیت جالبی ندارن

----------


## Takfir

بسوزه پدر اون که باعث شد جوونای مملکت پول رو به علاقه ترجیح بدن!!!!!!  :Yahoo (21): 

بابا شاید یکی واقعا کشاورزی دوست داشته باشه اخه!

----------


## beata

> سلام دوستان
> میخواستم یه مشورتی بکنم
> من امسال زده به کلم ریاضی کنکور بدم ! به چند دلیل.
> اول اینکه خیلی بعید میدونم بخاطر معدل پایینم ( 15.65 ) دندونپزشکی بیارم.
> دوم اینکه اگه قرار باشه یه رشته لیسانسی بخونم بنظرم لیسانسیای ریاضی بهترن و کار بیشتر دارن.
> و سومین مورد اینکه قبول شدن تو ریاضی کلا اسونتره ! من وقتی درصدهای رتبه های بین 1000 تا 2000 منطقه 2 ریاضی رو دیدم دهنم چسبید به میز کامپیوترم.
> 
> عمومی و شیمی و فیزیک که هیچی چون با تجربی یکسانه ( حالا مثلا یه حرکت پرتابی و ترمودینامیک اضافه تر ریاضیا که بجایی نمیرسه )
> 
> ...


 سلام من به نظرم اول از همه ببینید علاقه تون تو چی هست 
بعد هم اینکه تمامی جوانب رو بررسی کنید بعد تصمیم بگیرید به نظر من 100% رشته های مهندسی ریاضی از رشته های پایین تجربی بالاتره (یعنی در اصل تجربی 3، 4 رشته بیشتر نداره!) حتی اگر مهندسی خیلی تاپی نباشه ، شما اگر تو رشته تجربی رتبه تون بشه حدود 7000 ، تقریبا میشه گفت چیز خیلی خوبی قبول نمی شید ولی توی ریاضی میتونید بعنوان مثال رشته مهندسی صنایع ، روزانه ، شهرهای نزدیک بیارید ، علاقه هم خیلی مهمه چون این فاکتور هست که همراه با  هدف و تلاش،  آدم رو تو  درس و کارش  موفق میکنه حتی اگر رشته و دانشگاهش تاپ نباشه 

جمعیت شرکت کننده تو کنکور تجربی تقریبا 2.5  برابر ریاضی و قبولیش نصف! پس از این لحاظ هم به نفعتون هست
دوست من 3 سال کنکور تجربی داد و بعد به پیشنهاد یکی از اساتید رفت ریاضی و شد 1100 
مهندسی برق خواجه نصیر رفت (میتونست رشته دیگه اما دانشگاههای بهتر قبول شه گیر داده بود برق) ، میگفت خیلی اشتباه کردم که زودتر نیومدم، درسای کنکور خیلی ساده تر از تجربی بود و بیخود وقتم رو تو این مدت  تلف کردم 
اما از اون طرف هم شخصی رو میشناسم که مهندسی  مکانیک یا برق شریف! میخوند ، بعد از لیسانس اومد
پزشکی آزاد و خوب اون هم از همین بابت که چرا از اول نیومده، پشیمون بود 

خلاصه کلام ؛ 
1.برای گرفتن یک همچین تصمیمی باید با خودتون روراست باشید 
2. مشورت با افراد مختلف و تجربه دار
3. هر تصمیمی که گرفتید پاش بایستید و تلاش کنید  

موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## alia

ریسک کارتون بالاس 
من امسال دوستم همچین کاری کرد ولی زیاد موفق نبود 
اگ جدی میخاین تو رشته ریاضی کنکور بدین حتما کلاس برین چون هندسه و حسابانش خیلی سخته 
واس بچه های تجربی اذیت کنندس و یه معلم بهتر میتونه بهتون کمک کنه 
موفق باشین

----------


## Orwell

والا من اصن به نتیجه نمیرسم

تو تجربی فقط و فقط پزشکی و دندون و دارو و فیزیوتراپی روزانه مدنظرمه ولاغیر. از طرفیم با این معدل نمیدونم امکان قبولیم تو رشته هایی که میخوام چقدره. حتی با وجودی فرض رو بر این بذاریم که من خیلی بخونم.

و طبق گفته دوستمون تو تجربی اگه بالای 7000 بیاری دیگه تقریبا چیز خوبی نمیشی اما تو ریاضی انتخاب زیاد داری. وقتی کارنامه بچه های ریاضی رو ادم میبینه با چه درصدای نسبتا قابل بدست اوردنی چه رتبه های عالی گرفتن شاخ درمیاره.

اصن نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...:yahoo (19):

----------


## alilord

> امسال البته درصد ها کشیده پایین در مقایسه با سال های قبل یه رنج رتبه مثلا 1000تا 2000 سال های پیش درصد ها خیلی بیشتر از الان بوده به خصوص ریاضی و شیمی اما فیزیک تیپ سوالاش انچنان تغییر نمیکنه حتی تو رشته ریاضی 
> امسال وضعیت قبولی های روزانه رشته ریاضی خیلی بد شده بود اکثر بچه ها وقتی دیدن چی قبول شدن شوکه شدن!حواستون باشه ممکنه سال دیگه بدتر شه 
>  رشته های کارشناسی تجربی وضعیت شغلی واستخدام بهتری دارن ولی حداقل برای من که کار کردن تو محیط بیمارستان زجر اوره!


من که نتایج کنکور اومد تا 5 مین هنگ بودم که چی قبول شدم !
اصن رشته چی هست!باهاش چیکار میکنن ! :yahoo (21):

----------


## alilord

> والا من اصن به نتیجه نمیرسم
> 
> تو تجربی فقط و فقط پزشکی و دندون و دارو و فیزیوتراپی روزانه مدنظرمه ولاغیر. از طرفیم با این معدل نمیدونم امکان قبولیم تو رشته هایی که میخوام چقدره. حتی با وجودی فرض رو بر این بذاریم که من خیلی بخونم.
> 
> و طبق گفته دوستمون تو تجربی اگه بالای 7000 بیاری دیگه تقریبا چیز خوبی نمیشی اما تو ریاضی انتخاب زیاد داری. وقتی کارنامه بچه های ریاضی رو ادم میبینه با چه درصدای نسبتا قابل بدست اوردنی چه رتبه های عالی گرفتن شاخ درمیاره.
> 
> اصن نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم...:yahoo (19):


اینطور که شما میگی همه می اومدن ریاضی چون وضعیت قبولی فرق میکرد !
فیزیوتراپی تو آمریکا جزو پر در امدترین رشته های تجربیه !

----------


## terme1

نظر هر کسی برای خودش محترم .ولی اگه من جای تو بودم میرفتم ریاضی  چیزی که خودم پشیمونم که یه روزی انجامش ندادم  :Y (708):

----------


## nikra

در کل به نظر من برای بچه های نسبتا تاپ تجربی که هر سال با اختلاف کم رشته های درجه 1 ودکتری قبول نمیشن (ریاضی وفیزیک هم خوب زدن)شرکت تو کنکور ریاضی اگه خودشونم دوست داشته باشن راه حل خوبیه ومیتونن نتیجه خوبی بگیرن اما برای اکثریت تجربیا ممکنه مواجه با درسای جدید ریاضی مثل گسسته و هندسه و دیفو...یه مقدار سخت باشه چون تو دبیرستان هم نخوندن این درسا رو

----------


## Orwell

> در کل به نظر من برای بچه های نسبتا تاپ تجربی که هر سال با اختلاف کم رشته های درجه 1 ودکتری قبول نمیشن (ریاضی وفیزیک هم خوب زدن)شرکت تو کنکور ریاضی اگه خودشونم دوست داشته باشن راه حل خوبیه ومیتونن نتیجه خوبی بگیرن اما برای اکثریت تجربیا ممکنه مواجه با درسای جدید ریاضی مثل گسسته و هندسه و دیفو...یه مقدار سخت باشه چون تو دبیرستان هم نخوندن این درسا رو


من رفتم کتابفروشی نگا کردم
حسابان و هندسه 1 و ریاضی پایه که میشه گفت با تجربیا یکسانه.
میمونه جبر و احتمال و گسسته و تحلیلی و هندسه 2.
ایا تو کنکور ریاضی با تست زیاد زدن و کار کردن نمیشه به درصدی حدود 50 درس ریاضی رسید ؟
و ایا شیمی و فیزیک ریاضیا رو تو کنکور سخت تر از تجربیا میدن ؟

----------


## nikra

> من رفتم کتابفروشی نگا کردم<br>\nحسابان و هندسه 1 و ریاضی پایه که میشه گفت با تجربیا یکسانه.<br>\nمیمونه جبر و احتمال و گسسته و تحلیلی و هندسه 2.<br>\nعایا تو کنکور ریاضی با تست زیاد زدن و کار کردن نمیشه به درصدی حدود 50 درس ریاضی رسید ؟<br>\nو ایا شیمی وفیزیک ریاضیا رو تو کنکور سخت تر از تجربیا میدن ؟


<br>\n<br>شیمی که یه سال برای ریاضیا سخت تر طرح میکنن یه سال برای تجربیا!خب فیزیک ریاضیا که یه خورده سخت تره اما کلا فیزیک خیلی کمتر میتونن متفاوت طرح کنن وزدن تست های کنکور خیلی واجبه روی تابع و حد و مشتق و احتمال و امار وبعضی قسمت های تحلیلی وتجانس تو هندسه 2 تو ریاضی تمرکز کنین خیلی بهتره مثلا یه مبحثی مثل نظریه اعداد کار زیادی میخواد چندان توصیه نمیشه :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Orwell

چی بگم والا 
هنگ کردم :d
بین ریاضی و تجربی موندم
هرکدوم معایب و مزایای خودش رو داره

----------


## beata

> چی بگم والا 
> هنگ کردم :d
> بین ریاضی و تجربی موندم
> هرکدوم معایب و مزایای خودش رو داره


خوب این مزایا و معایبی که میگین رو لیست کنین ، معیارهاتونم بنویسین ببینین به کدوم نزدیک تره و کدوم براتون سود بیشتری داره ، این روش معمولا وقتی آدم خیلی سردرگمه جواب میده

----------


## Orwell

> خوب این مزایا و معایبی که میگین رو لیست کنین ، معیارهاتونم بنویسین ببینین به کدوم نزدیک تره و کدوم براتون سود بیشتری داره ، این روش معمولا وقتی آدم خیلی سردرگمه جواب میده


تجربی خودم 

مزایا : 
رشته های بهتر و با اینده کاری مناسب تر ( پزشکی دندون دارو فیزیو ) - رشته اصلی دبیرستانم
معایب :
معدل پایین خودم - تعداد شرکت کننده زیاد تجربی - سخت تر قبول شدن تو رشته های تاپش - هدر رفتن تمام زحمتا درصورتی که رتبه از 7 - 8 هزار بالاتر باشه

رشته ریاضی 

مزایا :
تعداد شرکت کننده کمتر - قبول شدن اسونتر - رشته های مهندسیش به مراتب از مهندسیای تجربی بهترن
معایب :
عدم آشنایی با درسای تخصصی رشته ریاضی ( گسسته و تحلیلی و ... ) - خودم تو ریاضی خیلی قوی نیستم - نبودن بازار کار مناسب بعد از فارغ التحصیلی

معیار اصلی من اینده کاریه. تو رشته های تجربیم فقط و فقط پزشکی دندون دارو فیزیو و فوقش دام رو دوس دارم.

----------


## beata

> تجربی خودم 
> 
> مزایا : 
> رشته های بهتر و با اینده کاری مناسب تر ( پزشکی دندون دارو فیزیو ) - رشته اصلی دبیرستانم
> معایب :
> معدل پایین خودم - تعداد شرکت کننده زیاد تجربی - سخت تر قبول شدن تو رشته های تاپش - هدر رفتن تمام زحمتا درصورتی که رتبه از 7 - 8 هزار بالاتر باشه
> 
> رشته ریاضی 
> 
> ...


به نتیجه خاصی رسیدید آخر؟؟؟
من دیشب داشتم قبولی ها رو نگاه میکردم تو رشته تجربی برای پزشکی واقعا افتضاح بود 
اما با توکل امید و تلاش میشه بهش رسید 
اگر تصمیمتون براین شد که بمونید تجربی بدونید کارتون خیلی سخته ، و حسابی باید بخونید 
تهش لذت بخشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamed2357

اگه فکر میکنی نمیتونی 3 رشته ی خوب تجربی را قبول بشی ریاضی بیایی بهتره
برای درسهایی که گفتید:
هندسه 2 : فصل دوم و سومش آسونه حتما بخونید.خواستید حذف کنید فصل اول و چهارم را حذف کنید.
هندسه تحلیلی : فصل اول و دومش را بخونید میتونید بفهمید مخصوصا فصل اول.فصل سومش هم براتون جدید نیست و مقاطع مخروطی هست که تجربی هم داره
جبرو احتمال را هم ازش نترسید چیزی نداره نصفش که مجموعه ها م احتمال و..هست در ریاضی تجربی خوندید بقیه جاهاشم ساده هست
ریاضیات گسسته : 4 فصل هست : گراف-نظریه اعداد-ترکیبیات-احتمال / توصیه ی من اینه فصل احتمال را که آشنایی داری حتما بخونی-بعدش وقت کردی گراف را بخون
دروس حسابان و دیفرانسیل هم چیز جدیدی ندارند برای شما و فقط یخورده عمق داده شده
موفق باشید

----------


## beata

> اگه فکر میکنی نمیتونی 3 رشته ی خوب تجربی را قبول بشی ریاضی بیایی بهتره
> برای درسهایی که گفتید:
> هندسه 2 : فصل دوم و سومش آسونه حتما بخونید.خواستید حذف کنید فصل اول و چهارم را حذف کنید.
> هندسه تحلیلی : فصل اول و دومش را بخونید میتونید بفهمید مخصوصا فصل اول.فصل سومش هم براتون جدید نیست و مقاطع مخروطی هست که تجربی هم داره
> جبرو احتمال را هم ازش نترسید چیزی نداره نصفش که مجموعه ها م احتمال و..هست در ریاضی تجربی خوندید بقیه جاهاشم ساده هست
> ریاضیات گسسته : 4 فصل هست : گراف-نظریه اعداد-ترکیبیات-احتمال / توصیه ی من اینه فصل احتمال را که آشنایی داری حتما بخونی-بعدش وقت کردی گراف را بخون
> دروس حسابان و دیفرانسیل هم چیز جدیدی ندارند برای شما و فقط یخورده عمق داده شده
> موفق باشید


بسیار عالی توضیح دادید کاملا موافقم 
ولی معمولا گرفتن یک همچین تصمیمهایی جسارت روحی بالایی میخواد ..

----------

